# Im new



## Evie (7 Dec 2007)

Hi all, I am new here, don't know the best place to say this. so let me inroduce myself. my name is Evie. love scrollsawing. I am from . california, USA, thanks. Evie


----------



## Woodmagnet (7 Dec 2007)

Hi Evie and welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Gill (7 Dec 2007)

Hi Evie

Welcome - somehow, I've got a feeling we've already met online elsewhere. It's great to have such a talented scroller with us.

Gill


----------



## CHJ (7 Dec 2007)

Gill":24mz5wiw said:


> Hi Evie
> 
> Welcome - somehow, I've got a feeling we've already met online elsewhere. It's great to have such a talented scroller with us.
> 
> Gill



Welcome to the forum *Evie*, if *Gill*, makes comments like that then we are in for some visual treats.


----------



## Taffy Turner (7 Dec 2007)

Hi Evie,

Welcome to this side of the pond! Like Gill, I recognise you from the other forum. Nice to have you join us - we could do with a few more scrollers on here!

Regards

Gary


----------



## Brucio (7 Dec 2007)

Welcome Evie.
I think I must have read every post you've made this year on the US forum!
Glad you've joined us Limeys...
We're just as friendly here, as you'll find out soon.
Bruce


----------



## Greenfield Bob (7 Dec 2007)

Hi Evie
We are both a long way from home.

Bob


----------



## Evie (8 Dec 2007)

Thank you every one for the warm welcome, and it is nice to see some old friends here. I just thought I would swim over to see how you all did it here. I have been reading your forum. and you guys are some very talented folks here. I bet I will learn a lot from you. I am still learning my way around. so forgive me if I don't post much . I love that you have a spell check at the bottom here. I sure need that. LOL. 
Evie from USA.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dec 2007)

Hi and a big warm welcome to you Evie.


----------



## Brucio (9 Dec 2007)

I didn't want to point out the spell checker, because we British are a reserved lot, but after reading your US posts, I thought it would be handy for you.
After reading your latest post, I *knew* you were using it!
But then again, not everyone is as pedantic as me...
Bruce


----------



## jimp11 (9 Dec 2007)

HI Evie there a good bunck here.


----------



## chrispuzzle (10 Dec 2007)

Hi Evie!

Welcome to our forum. It's a bit quieter here but we have fun all the same.

Chris


----------



## jigsue (11 Dec 2007)

Hi There

You can "pop over" whenever you wish. Have fun here, too

Sue


----------

